# on demand mit shoutcast



## swoppi (30. Januar 2004)

hallo ihr

habe jetzt ein haufen artikel zu shoutcast gelesen , aber fidne leider nicht die lösung meines problems.
ich ahbe ein internetradio und chat und nun haben wir leider nicht die ganze zeit mit dj s besetzt. drum wollte ich on demand senden und so die zeiten besetzen die kein dj online ist.

habe eine mp3 datei in den ordner content gelegt und rufe auf mit 

http://62.75.158.251:8000/content/musik..mp3 so wie es beschrieben stand . aber im winamp kommt das die ressource nicht gefunden werden kann. was mache ich faslch. übrigends das ist nur zum testen. das richtige radio liegt woanders. will nur keien werbung machen hier . nicht das mein artikel gestrichen wird.

normal zu senden geht über den server tadellos. nur halt nicht on demand 

ich hoffe jetzt mal das mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## masterix (14. März 2005)

swoppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo ihr
> 
> habe jetzt ein haufen artikel zu shoutcast gelesen , aber fidne leider nicht die lösung meines problems.
> ich ahbe ein internetradio und chat und nun haben wir leider nicht die ganze zeit mit dj s besetzt. drum wollte ich on demand senden und so die zeiten besetzen die kein dj online ist.
> ...




Hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ich habe das gleiche Problem.


----------

